# zurückführen auf



## Muntsa

Hola! 
 
Estoy actualizando unas Buchungsbedingungen y tengo dudas acerca de la utilización de zurückführen. La versión en español dice:
 
*En caso de una llegada fuera de horas de oficina (ya sea debido a retenciones, retrasos en los vuelos, etc) habrá un suplemento de XX euros.* 
 
Mi intento:
*Für spätere Ankunft (auch wenn es auf Staue oder Flug-Verspätungen zurückführen) ausserhalb Dienstzeiten wird ein Zuschlag von XX Euros fakturiert*
 
Mi pregunta es: estoy utilizando 'zurückführen auf' correctamente? 
 
Danke!!!


----------



## Muntsa

oops

Für spätere Ankunft (auch wenn es auf Staue oder Flug-Verspätungen zurückführt)...


----------



## haliava

Hallo Muntsa!
Ich denke, du liegst richtig, aber ich würde lieber "auch wenn es auf Stau*s* oder Flugverspätungen _zurückzuführen ist_" in diesem Fall gebrauchen. Warten wir ab, was uns Muttersprachler dazu sagen.


----------



## Muntsa

Ah, ok, esta construcción me confunde un poco... 

Vielen Dank haliava!


----------



## Liana

> En caso de una llegada fuera de horas de oficina (ya sea debido a retenciones, retrasos en los vuelos, etc) habrá un suplemento de XX euros.



 
*Es mejor decir:

*Bei einer Anreise außerhalb der Bürozeiten (sei es aufgrund von Staus, verspätete Flüge/Flugverspätungen, etc.) wird ein Zuschlag in Höhe von XX berechnet.

Saludos 
Liana


----------



## Muntsa

Uuufff, cómo ha cambiado la frase y qué verde que estoy... 

Muchas gracias Liana!


----------



## severin83

Muntsa said:


> Für spätere Ankunft (auch wenn es auf Staue oder Flug-Verspätungen zurückführt)...


Me parece raro.



haliava said:


> Hallo Muntsa!
> Ich denke, du liegst richtig, aber ich würde lieber "auch wenn es auf Stau*s* oder Flugverspätungen _zurückzuführen ist_" in diesem Fall gebrauchen. Warten wir ab, was uns Muttersprachler dazu sagen.


Eso es correcto.
Saludos.


----------



## Doktor Faustus

¡Buenas! No olviden que _zurückführen_ es transitivo, y *zurückgehen* es intransitivo, es decir, o bien zurückzuführen sein, o bien simplemente zurückgehen. Ambas por supuesto combinables con la preposición auf. Saludos.


----------



## Liana

Bueno, si daís tanto importancia a "zurückzuführen", os propongo otra cosa:

Bei einer Anreise außerhalb der Bürozeiten (die auf Staus, Flugverspätungen, etc. zurückzuführen ist) wird ein Zuschlag in Höhe von XX berechnet.

Qué os parece esto?

Aunque, "debido a" en este contexto se traduce más bien como "infolge von;auf Grund von;aufgrund von"


----------



## ErOtto

Liana said:


> Aunque, "debido a" en este contexto se traduce más bien como "infolge von;auf Grund von;aufgrund von"


 
Coincido contigo. Yo la formularía de esta forma:

Bei Anreise außerhalb der Bürozeiten (infolge von Staus, Flugverspätungen, etc.) wird ein Zuschlag in Höhe von XX berechnet.


Saludos
ErOtto


----------

